# Semaforo 2 vias memoria EEPROM 28c64



## lalogabbanelli (Oct 31, 2007)

hola a todos, se que hay un tema similar a este.
tengo unas dudas hacerca del desarrollo de este proyecto.

casi tengo terminado el circuito, solo que no opera correctamente. en el archivo adjunto les pongo todo el desarrollo que llevo.

les explicare lo que llevo hecho:

hice una tabla de estados donde cada estado lo pongo en codigo hexadecimal para programar la eeprom. la verdad nunca he programado eeprom. asi que talvez tenga algunos errores.

la tabla la hice en codigo binario, luego lo converti a hexadecimal. no estoy seguro si esta bien la conversion. algunos me dicen que lo estoy leyendo alreves, o que la eeprom se configura al reves, como les digo no se si este bien el codigo.

el estado 0 todos los semaforos estan apagados.
el estado 1, tengo el v1 encendido y el r2 encendido. todos los demas estan apagados.

como quiero que permanezca encendido 5 segundos encendido el v1, pues lo hice 5 veces igual. asi que los estados 1,2,3,4,5 son iguales.
en el estdo 6 hago que se apague el v1 para que haga el efecto de parpadeo y pase al ambar.

el ambar (a1) estara encendido 2 segundos (estados 8 y 9)

despues del ambar sigue el rojo (r1), pero quiero que el r2 que estaba encendido cambie a verde (v2) y dure 5 segundos, estado (10,11,12,13,14).

despues hago que parpedee el verde (v2), estado 15 y 16.

por ultimo, quiero que pase al ambar (a2) y dure dos segundos. estado 17 y 18.

al termino de estos estados, que vuelva a iniciar.

imprimi la pantalla donde introduzco el codigo.

el contador lo hice con un gal, que cuente de 0 a 18 y vueva a comenzar.
las salidas de los flip flops las conecte a las addresses de la eeprom. 
todo lo demas lo detallo en el archivo adjunto.

a ver si me pueden ayudar diciendome en que me equivoque, si es que tengo algo mal en el codigo, o si de plano el contador no em funciona en este caso.

que tengan un buen dia. gracias. espero sus respuestas.


----------



## clocko (Nov 1, 2007)

tal vez las conexiónes de las luces de tu semarofo esten mal hechas, checa, es una palabra de 8 bits los primeros cuatro serian un digito hexadecimal y el segundo digito hexadecimal serian los siguientes 4 bits o sea:

I/o7
I/o6
I/o5 =v1
I/o4=A1
I/o3= R1
I/o2=V2
I/o1=A2
I/o0=R2


----------



## CHENNIER MURILLO (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola si alguien me pudiera explicar como hago el semaforo de dos vias utilizando memoria 28c64, desde el principio. Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Paginando la memoria.
Aunque no se a lo que te refieres 2 vias , supongo que lo que pides es esto:

Actualmente deberias tener la eprom y un contador unido a un oscilador.
Yo utilizaria una patilla para hacer el reset en el contador(Q7=Rst counter( cd4040))
El contador conectado por ejemplo A0..A5 de 28XX
La patilla A6 seria la de control de secuencia, Nivel 0 secuencia A, nivel 1 secuencia B.
El resto de patillas a nivel bajo A7...AXX


----------



## CHENNIER MURILLO (Mar 26, 2010)

Bueno gracias por la recomendacion, de casualidad tiene el diseÑo. Sseria de mucha ayuda muchas gracias


----------

